# Best Affordable Diver Wanted



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi guys,I am in a search of the best affordable diver timepiece.The nominees are:

Seiko SKX779










Seiko SKX007










Orient Mako

Citizen NY0054 Promaster titanium diver










and one more unusual suspect(I prefer automatics,but this Eco-drive tool is so sexy)

Citizen Ecozilla titanium Promaster










As you can see the price range of the automatics is around 160-180 Euro,only the Ecozilla is far from this but it`s so hot... :notworthy:

So,if you have any opinions i would like to read them.Thank you in advance.

Oh,I almost forgot-what about the Eco-drive technology?Is it durable?Does the capacitors last long-maybe 10 years?Or if they don`t -why should we need that movements?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

well, I've no experience of the citizen, but I've got a seiko monster and do recommend it - they're a decent watch, great lume and keep excellent time - the only downside I've found is with the bracelet they are bloody heavy! They're also a bit marmite, some people love them or hate them! Here's a couple shots of my Orange Monster:



















I like the look of the Seiko SKX007 more, but I've never handled one - If it were me i'd get the 007, it looks better than the monster!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest they are all good solid dependable watches...

Get the one you like the look of best....

They all do the same job so its down to looks and budget really


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've looked at the O&W divers in the past and like the look of them.

somke of the above have a little bit too much going on for me. Dare I say bling ? :lookaround:

the only diver I own is Tutima DI300 with orange face which I would reccomend.

http://www.jacksonsquare.com/sc-watches/tutima/grc-tutima/low/mil/DI-300_low.jpg

was 2nd hand so a good price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Casting my vote for the SKX779 cuz it looks the hottest.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

zilla for me and dont get the titanium version get the stainless steel one .


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't especially like any of those :bag:

I really like the Orient Mako 2, but it's too big for me. As you are considering the Monster, I suppose that wouldn't be a problem for you! Should easily be in your budget. Orient was recently bought out by Seiko, so they must have been doing something right.

No lume on the bezel is a negative point for a serious dive watch though...










(googled image)

The more photos I see of this, the more tempted I am by it. Size be damned!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Seikos will always be a good bet, I love the Zilla though-iirc, it's an integrated strap but someone in Canada (I think) does an adaptor for them. Oh, the Mako is a superb watch too-in fact they're very underrated!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Intended use -- actual diving or "desk diving"?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

007 or the Ecozilla for me


----------



## eleven (Apr 19, 2009)

Go for the 007 but get the J model


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Hi,I have several divers.Love them all.The only one that has ever been in water is the orange monster.No probs whatso ever.Got the black one also and i don`t care what the knockers say i would never part with them.


----------



## Twister (Feb 12, 2011)

How about this, I'm in love


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I just love the appeal of diver timepieces.Is I have to be honest-I can`t swim either









But I love the rotating bezel,their clicking,I adore the lume,to feel the tough and rough design...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

dtc2 said:


> I've looked at the O&W divers in the past and like the look of them.
> 
> somke of the above have a little bit too much going on for me. Dare I say bling ? :lookaround:
> 
> ...


Which spookily enough is the model that Mrteatime is selling in the sales section


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

The Black dial Seiko Monster hands down :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at the O&W divers in the past and like the look of them.
> ...


just checked the sale the black and orange contrast looks good. Seems like a bargain price as well certainly less than I paid for mine.

and I must have been having some kind of forgetfull monent as mine actually is yellow not orange


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> I don't especially like any of those :bag:
> 
> I really like the Orient Mako 2, but it's too big for me. As you are considering the Monster, I suppose that wouldn't be a problem for you! Should easily be in your budget. Orient was recently bought out by Seiko, so they must have been doing something right.
> 
> ...


BTW...when did Seiko buy Orient?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

new2the7A38 said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't especially like any of those :bag:
> ...


As far as I'm aware, Seiko just own part of Orient.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mitadoc said:


> I just love the appeal of diver timepieces.Is I have to be honest-I can`t swim either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your range would be extended if your "diver" would not see much water. I've seen watches advertised as "divers" with only 30M WR (Give me a break.) Not that you'd want one of those. :sleep1:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I picked this up for $75 Aud from the bay and it's one of my faves










Not quite the Eco zilla but a more than capable auto


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

avidfan said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW...when did Seiko buy Orient?
> ...


I think it was fairly recently. I just read it somewhere (probably here), so I don't know any more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > new2the7A38 said:
> ...


Yep, according to Wiki, they've been wholly owned by Seiko since 2009!


----------



## sswiss (Sep 6, 2010)

just picked up a SKZ283K1 the so called Star Monster/StarFish - well under budget, it's a big chunk of a 200m Diver - not everybodies cup of tea..granted, but it certainly gets noticed!


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> I picked this up for $75 Aud from the bay and it's one of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like the looks of that one. Ummm...any idea of model number...I need to look for one.

Would be my first Citizen.


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

new2the7A38 said:


> Phillionaire said:
> 
> 
> > I picked this up for $75 Aud from the bay and it's one of my faves
> ...


LOL...ok, ok...did the research...NY2300. Now to see if I can find the white face. Onward...


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I love my 007, so get one of the others.

Have fun


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

new2the7A38 said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Phillionaire said:
> ...


Yeah NY2300-something for the white dial. Sorry will need to do a bit more research on that one. The black dials are relatively common and quite well priced for a great auto 200m diver IMO. To be honest I've only ever seen the one white dial for sale. And that's the one I bought.

At 41mm including crown they might be not quite OTT enough for these chunky diver aficionado's but mine gets plenty o' wrist time










Happy hunting


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

[quote

Oh,I almost forgot-what about the Eco-drive technology?Is it durable?Does the capacitors last long-maybe 10 years?Or if they don`t -why should we need that movements?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

(I'll let you google for the illustrations.)

The Orient Makos are popular. I have a couple of ORients, some models are good, others meh. I've heard the lume on Orient divers leaves something to be desired (like, more than 2 hours worth of glow).

Don't forget that Seiko's Seiko 5 line has divers, very affordable, and some very attractive.

All my Seikos' lume started off superbright, and took years to dim. My 2004 Silver Knight is still burning bright all the way until morn.

Invicta makes a tolerable sub-homage, the 8926 with Miyota movement. The 9937 looks the same (almost) but has a Swiss movement.

Don't forget Alphas. 

Timex makes a diver or two, too.

Not sure if this is in the "affordable" range, but Christopher Ward has some nice, original diver designs.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll throw a couple in for consideration.

Citizen NY0040 - cal 8203



















Citizen NY2300 - cal 8200



















and my favourite..! (sadly discontinued.. replaced I think by the NY2300 above)

Citizen NH8050 - cal 8200 - The Dolphin!



















Hope this is of interest.

Howie


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

... continued

The case back from which the NH8050 derives it's nick name.










cheers, Howie


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Of course, there is also Seiko's iconic submariner, the SKX031.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

While we're offering various other affordable divers for consideration, I suppose I ought to mention the Momentum Shadow II, as seen in the TV program 'V' on the wrist of Kyle Hobbes (thanks to RLT member 'Templar' for identifying it in another thread).










About 110 pounds, and mainly available through diving stores (suggesting I suppose that it's a true diver rather than a desk diver).


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I haven't had a 'Zilla' but I've had both the Seikos and the Citizen. IMHO the best of the three is the Black Monster.

Rob


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

I would go for seiko 007 pepsi


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

AlexC1981 said:


> I don't especially like any of those :bag:
> 
> I really like the Orient Mako 2, but it's too big for me. As you are considering the Monster, I suppose that wouldn't be a problem for you! Should easily be in your budget. Orient was recently bought out by Seiko, so they must have been doing something right.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

44.5mm so I read.

This watch review site has a photo of it alongside the first Mako

http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/some-impressions-of-the-orient-200m-diver-style-watches-cem7500/


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm told the lume on Orient Makos is disappointing. Hell, that's half the fun of a good diver, is the great nighttime/low-light visibility. :duh: Oh, and I think it's downright silly that they have a separate pusher (screw-down on some models) that does naught more than quick set the day. That's it! You'll use it once when you pick it up and then not again for weeks if you wear the watch regularly.

You can do that with other movements just advancing and reversing the minute hand past midnight. Why they make a diver with another pusher opening in the case for such a frivolous function, I can't fathom. (pun intended)

My local BJ's (warehouse club, a poor man's Costco) has a Seiko 5 diver, a bargain at US$130 or so, and right lovely. I almost picked it up on principle.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

There's no excuse for bad lume! I don't mind the extra button, it gives it a bit of extra character and the date on my Amphibia is never set because I'm always late getting up and don't have time to set it by going back and forwards past the 12.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> There's no excuse for bad lume!


What if someone interrupts the process of applying lume by cutting off your legs and setting your hair on fire?

...Surely that would be a valid excuse.:tease:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

They can chuck that one! Bad lume is one thing, scorch marks and a bloodied dial are quite another!


----------

